# Question about bully sticks.



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

I have noticed that quite a few people here give their babies bully sticks. I always see them at the pet store and have contemplated getting some for Daisy as she loves to have something to chew on. I have just been wondering if they are dangerous in any way? Do they splinter at all or would she be able to chew a chunk off and possibly choke on it? I know they are REALLY hard so I wasn't sure if there are any possible dangers with giving them to her? She LOVES getting bones to chew on (without the marrow, it gives her tummy probs) so I thought a bully stick could be a new alternative. What is your opinion???
One more thing, what size do you get? I noticed they have all different sizes, I would probably get her the smaller ones, but does it matter??


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Xo Daisy Baby oX @ Dec 30 2008, 05:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695817


> I have noticed that quite a few people here give their babies bully sticks. What is your opinion???
> One more thing, what size do you get? I noticed they have all different sizes, I would probably get her the smaller ones, but does it matter??[/B]


oh, size *DOES* matter! (snort!)

sure; we give 'em to our girls, but as with any food item, we monitor them closely. when the stick gets too small, we take it away.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

I guess now that I know what they really are....my original post could be seen as funny and possibly dirty. LOL Silly me, next time I will do my research! I swear the package doesn't say what it is! The closest thing I found was a package near by that was labeled as "bull ligaments" Hmmmmm?! Now I also think it is absolutely amazing that they have ones that are so big! :new_shocked: :smrofl: Who knew?! Haha


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I usually buy the 6". Bella will chew both the bully sticks and the flossies however, I think she prefers the flossies. The down side of that is they don't last as long as the bully sticks do. She's never had a problem choking or breaking off pieces but I'm alway around when she has one or I take it up just to be on the safe side.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

We don't do bully sticks - I can't handle the awful smell. Even the ones that are suppose to not smell, still stink to me!

Instead I get Flossies, Bull Straps, Bull Tendons, etc... They are very similar, but I have a place across from my office that sells the Tendons (similar to flossies) for about half the price. Jax and Joey both LOVE them!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Mine get bully sticks, flossies, texas taffy, tendons but they aren't fond of the texas toothpicks. Everytime a new refill order comes in Cody thinks it's his birthday :wacko1: I maintained those and the squeeky toys under lock and key!! :blush:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

I can never seem to find flossies when I go to the pet store but on the Merrick website they suggest the Redbarn Bully Spring Dog Treats when they are out of flossies. I think I will pick up some of these next time I am at the pet store and see how Daisy likes them. I'm not sure if I like the idea of Daisy chewing on a smelly bull wanker. LOL :embarrassed: Sorry, I had to say it!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Mine love the flossies the best, but I have to go to the feed store to get them. I only had a problem with a bully stick one time. Sophie had chewed the end until it was gummy and she was able to bite off a small stringy piece and she started gagging on it. I was right there with her and was able to remove it from her mouth. But, that's never happened again. 

I can't find the shorter ones so hubby cuts them in half with the power saw - they are really hard.

I tried these things from Petco one time - they were out of bully sticks - they were labeled as some type of tendon and within minutes the whole thing had turned stringy and gummy and it was half in and half out of Sophie's throat. That scared me half to death. I can't remember the name, but when I looked at them closer I could tell they were just compressed pieces of who knows what. No more of those!

Linda


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee being Rylee will have nothing to do with flossies or bully sticks. The Merrick bully sticks really do not smell at all.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Maci loves her bully sticks..the only thing Ive found wrong is that sometimes she will try to strip the "skin" (i guess thats what it would be lol) and I take it away from her.Im afraid of her choking on the stringys.We only buy the Merrick.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I get the 6" Merrick's bully stick. Micky seems to love them. I got him a flossie once, but it only lasted about 2 hours! The bully sticks last him around 2 weeks or so. I got the Merrick's Texas Toothpicks once, and he seemed to like them, but I threw them out after I really looked at them. They had hair on them, and they just grossed me out big time. :yucky:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I use these tendons 

They are always taken away from Nikki when I leave the house. I buy them in bulk, and it's a pretty good deal. Although they are thinner than Merrick's Flossies, they last a while, and they don't smell that bad at all.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My dogs eat them like a cookie so we don't waste our money on them.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Benny and Emma get bully sticks and flossies. What I like about the spiral flossies is I can cut them in 1/2 and give a 1/2 to each of them. I always take it away from them if I'm not there to watch them though. They never finish them either so you can put it away in a zip lock bag and give it back to your baby the next day. After 2 days though it gets kinda gross and I'll have to toss it.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Dec 30 2008, 07:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695903


> hubby cuts them in half with the power saw - they are really hard.[/B]


  

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">


----------



## Gambitsgirl (Jan 14, 2007)

Thank you for this link-I'm trying them with my pups- 

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 30 2008, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695943


> I use these tendons
> 
> They are always taken away from Nikki when I leave the house. I buy them in bulk, and it's a pretty good deal. Although they are thinner than Merrick's Flossies, they last a while, and they don't smell that bad at all.[/B]


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I just spit my drink out!!!! :faint: I really didn't think of THAT when I posted! :smheat: 

Now, I don't know if I'll ever be able to give them to the babies again. :smrofl: 

Linda

PS: And, where's Steve at? I thought he'd be all over this thread!  

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Dec 30 2008, 08:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695983


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Dec 30 2008, 07:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695903





> hubby cuts them in half with the power saw - they are really hard.[/B]


  

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans MS">  
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

He must have started partying for the New Year early!!


QUOTE (Sophie @ Dec 30 2008, 07:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696029


> PS: And, where's Steve at? I thought he'd be all over this thread! [/B]


----------

